# Claytile alternative



## noahweb (Feb 18, 2010)

What type of roofs are there that look like clay tiles, but are a better cost alternative? And last longer....


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Im Not sure about the States but over this side of the pond we use alot of concrete tiles as a cheaper alternative,still you cant beat the look of clay tiles but you get what you pay for!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 9, 2009)

Here are a couple we did.
Green one is aluminum red one is steel.
Aluminum one was more costly then the steel.


----------



## noahweb (Feb 18, 2010)

The green looks good. How does this price?


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 9, 2009)

Thats one we did about 10 years ago. Its ATAS Techo-Tile. Has more depth then anything else, metal wise, out there. Pretty realistic looking, more so looking away from the seams.

Cost depends on several factors. One factor is the type and thickness of metal.
The .032 aluminum I imagine goes for close to $400 sq. Can be had in 26, 24 gauge steel. Might want to check though.


----------



## bpcroofing (Feb 17, 2010)

Green looks v.good


----------



## deathray (Mar 5, 2010)

Decra villa is another good product, not easy to install on first job though.There are tricks,that you have to find out about.But, you should be able to install the real deal for about same price as the metals...out here in NoCal anyway.good luck-Ray


----------

